# J1772 Electric Vehicle Charging Cable 10 AWG 30A, 16 ft. long, Rema Connector



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $125.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Dec-01-2013 1:18:38 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $175.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

